# Nest boxes too big for cage doors!



## Missmonty (Feb 27, 2018)

I never realized how most commercially made cages (even ones designed and the correct size for larger breed rabbits) do not fit a commercially made nest box through the opening!! 

In the winters I generally don't breed so I moved them into our really large chicken coop to keep them in a more weather proof area. Well I put them in the few commercially made cages we have. I just bred out does and they're due in a week and I now realized that the nest boxes won't fit in the cage doors!! Ughhhhh 

Normally I have them in big custom made hutches but they're super heavy and there isn't a way we can get them out to the chicken coop and where they are located I'd worry will be too cold for them since they've been in the coop all winter. 

Ugh, guess I'm going to have to build some custom nest boxes now....


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 27, 2018)

Have any old fridge drawers, they work in a pinch.  You can also build the nesting boxes on the outside of the cages.  Just attach a hinged lid and clasp to keep closed. We have done this plenty of times. This works best if you want to check on the babies easily also.  We have never had an issue with predators getting to the babies. they are well secure in a properly made nesting boxes like these.  Just a few ideas to ponder.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 27, 2018)

Jennifer Hinkle said:


> Have any old fridge drawers, they work in a pinch.  You can also build the nesting boxes on the outside of the cages.  Just attach a hinged lid and clasp to keep closed. We have done this plenty of times. This works best if you want to check on the babies easily also.  We have never had an issue with predators getting to the babies. they are well secure in a properly made nesting boxes like these.  Just a few ideas to ponder.



I like your thinking here! I wonder if I can get my husband to make the whole cage even open from the top. Generally I actually don't use these cages year round they are only in them for the winter because I moved them into our chicken coop. The coop is super secure (plus we don't really have predator problems either due to my loud dogs) so I wonder how that would work. I may look into that or the idea of trying to attach the nest box to the side of the cage. The side of the cage would be pretty nice because then I wouldn't have to worry about taking up so much cage space for when the babies start exploring.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2018)

I love the way problems get solved on this forum!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 27, 2018)

Missmonty said:


> I like your thinking here! I wonder if I can get my husband to make the whole cage even open from the top. Generally I actually don't use these cages year round they are only in them for the winter because I moved them into our chicken coop. The coop is super secure (plus we don't really have predator problems either due to my loud dogs) so I wonder how that would work. I may look into that or the idea of trying to attach the nest box to the side of the cage. The side of the cage would be pretty nice because then I wouldn't have to worry about taking up so much cage space for when the babies start exploring.


 The way we done it, we used 1x2's to strengthen the corners on the inside of the box. Then we used them to help attach it to the plywood of the cage and the box itself.  With the nesting boxes on the outside it is easier to view the babies and to clean it when  they are old enough between litters.  I love raising rabbits. There's nothing quite like it.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I love the way problems get solved on this forum!


We all have our own wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 28, 2018)

So here's the plan, we're going to cut a hole in the side of the cage wall just big enough for the nest box. File any sharp edges of the cages as needed. Then we plan to drill a hole in the end of the nest box for a bolt and washers. This will let us secure the nest box to the bottom (or maybe even side, haven't decided yet) of the cage. Then this summer we're going to basically build little doors over the holes to make the cages useable without the nest boxes. 

The only issue I have with this is generally I like to be able to pull out the nest box to check on the babies so I can really see in without having to disrupt them and touch them too much. So that would make checking them more difficult since we'd bolt it on and have to remove the bolt to get it out but I think as a temporary solution this will work


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 28, 2018)

Missmonty said:


> So here's the plan, we're going to cut a hole in the side of the cage wall just big enough for the nest box. File any sharp edges of the cages as needed. Then we plan to drill a hole in the end of the nest box for a bolt and washers. This will let us secure the nest box to the bottom (or maybe even side, haven't decided yet) of the cage. Then this summer we're going to basically build little doors over the holes to make the cages useable without the nest boxes.
> 
> The only issue I have with this is generally I like to be able to pull out the nest box to check on the babies so I can really see in without having to disrupt them and touch them too much. So that would make checking them more difficult since we'd bolt it on and have to remove the bolt to get it out but I think as a temporary solution this will work




How about rather then using nuts and bolts since you know you will want to remove the nest box attached it to the bottom with Mushroom Lock or another super strong Velcro that you could place on the bottom of the nest box and on the cage and be good to go.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 28, 2018)

Dani4Hedgies said:


> How about rather then using nuts and bolts since you know you will want to remove the nest box attached it to the bottom with Mushroom Lock or another super strong Velcro that you could place on the bottom of the nest box and on the cage and be good to go.



I don't know how well the velcro would last. I'd imagine hay, straw, and shavings would get in it making it less "sticky" I've also considered like a zip tie but I don't want any loops to risk any rabbit feet or anything getting caught in. I mean for the wood nest box I can always do it on the side and then it wouldn't be hard to undo and slide it out but most of my nest boxes are metal. I've also thought about some sort of a hook/loop on the outside of the cage to hold the nest box in place. Either way this will only be for these couple litters I have due soon. In the spring I move my rabbits back to their barn with their big hutches so I won't have this problem but I'd love to figure out a long term solution for this for winter breeding in the future


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 28, 2018)

We have had hutches with a plywood back, then we cut a square hole out of the plywood big enough for a wood built box nesting box and the top has hinges on one side and a hook latch that you have to squeeze to open on the end opposite the hinges (which allows you to open the top to look at the babies without having to pull the nesting box out). To attach the nesting box to the cage, we put 1x2's on the nesting box far enough back to allow enough on the side to slide in the hutch wall. Then we take 1x2's and screw through the hutch into the 1x2's on the nesting box. This should secure it to where it would be permanently attached.  That way it would be able to be used for winters to come. If  they were to be used for something else you could temporarily put a small piece of plywood on the inside to cover the nesting box when not used for rabbits....Just an example of how we have done it in the past.  Not an expert by no means, just sharing my experiences.


----------

